# Fly Rod Storage Ideas?



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I like mine horizontal, but they do say it's bad for them. I have stored mine that way for several years and they are starting to droop a little. Hasn't changed the action too much yet, but it's definitely something to think about. That said, the GF just moved in so they are all off the wall and back in rod tubes standing vertical.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

I keep rods that aren’t on the field in their tubes…mostly based of our seasonal fishery. When active, I store them rigged and ready to go. I use a third holder in their midsection to help distribute weight.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I made a rack on my wall to carry all my fly rods, 7-8. I used 1x6 and wooden dowels. I made an angle on on the dowels with my sander then screwed the dowels on the boards and mounted on the wall. I may have a picture


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## flyfishingod (Aug 10, 2021)

hillcharl said:


> I like mine horizontal, but they do say it's bad for them. I have stored mine that way for several years and they are starting to droop a little. Hasn't changed the action too much yet, but it's definitely something to think about. That said, the GF just moved in so they are all off the wall and back in rod tubes standing vertical.


That's sad to hear. I may do a horizontal rack for my tubes.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

hillcharl said:


> I like mine horizontal, but they do say it's bad for them. I have stored mine that way for several years and they are starting to droop a little. Hasn't changed the action too much yet, but it's definitely something to think about. That said, the GF just moved in so they are all off the wall and back in rod tubes standing vertical.


I would think that if you used at least 4 pegs for a 9’ rod, you would support the rod enough so that it doesn’t “droop”!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine aren’t that far apart so I’m not worried about it


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Just finished a two combo rack for my tackle room. Bought Shaker pegs from Lowe's (in aisle with the wooden dowels and plugs) and used a whipper bit to drill bases cut from a piece of trim I had left over. Gorilla wood glue, some paint and single screw into the wall studs to mount to the wall. I only went with three each, but the rods are well supported and serve their purpose.


----------



## flyfishingod (Aug 10, 2021)

Zika said:


> Just finished a two combo rack for my tackle room. Bought Shaker pegs from Lowe's (with the wooden dowels and plugs) and used a whipper bit to drill bases cut from a piece of trim I had left over. Gorilla wood glue, some paint and single screw into the wall studs to mount to the wall. I only went with three each, but the rods are well supported and serve their purpose.
> 
> View attachment 210097


Very nice. I like how you went with more that 3 supports with one to support the end of the rods.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Mine are in the attic. Here’s my super cheap solution ha.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

flyfishingod said:


> Very nice. I like how you went with more that 3 supports with one to support the end of the rods.


 I just looked at mine again after the drooping comments. I am going to add one more peg per rod near the tip. Of course, that means another trip to Lowe's for another bag of pegs and I 'll have to buy another trim piece for the extra bases since I used all the scraps. Sure wish I'd bought stock in Lowe's before i started my boat barn project.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

I can appreciate the convenience of keeping the rods assembled on a horizontal rack, but that makes it awfully easy for the better half to see how many you have and more likely to notice any new additions. I just keep mine in their tubes and store tubes in a trash can. But as mentioned storing them assembled is certainly convenient.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Zika said:


> Just finished a two combo rack for my tackle room. Bought Shaker pegs from Lowe's (in aisle with the wooden dowels and plugs) and used a whipper bit to drill bases cut from a piece of trim I had left over. Gorilla wood glue, some paint and single screw into the wall studs to mount to the wall. I only went with three each, but the rods are well supported and serve their purpose.
> 
> View attachment 210097


Only 2? I would have figured you for at least 20!😎


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

CAEX said:


> I can appreciate the convenience of keeping the rods assembled on a horizontal rack, but that makes it awfully easy for the better half to see how many you have and more likely to notice any new additions. I just keep mine in their tubes and store tubes in a trash can. But as mentioned storing them assembled is certainly convenient.


Just make sure that you always add one extra empty set of pegs before adding to your “necessary collection”!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Fin said:


> Only 2? I would have figured you for at least 20!😎


The others are in the rod cabinet.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

The Fin said:


> I would think that if you used at least 4 pegs for a 9’ rod, you would support the rod enough so that it doesn’t “droop”!


Yeah I was only using 2


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> View attachment 210170


Man I like that -- where did you find the white rails? Or did you make them yourself?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> View attachment 210170


I see that you like Scott rods!😳


----------



## Fisher69 (Dec 23, 2021)

I built this one recently. It could also hold fly rods. These haven't sagged permanently yet.


----------



## Manbird (Jan 8, 2022)

I keep mine on a horizontal rack.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Manbird said:


> I keep mine on a horizontal rack.


I used to guide for a lodge that had a vertical rod storage setup, under a ceiling fan.., I can let your imagination fill in the rest!


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

bryson said:


> Man I like that -- where did you find the white rails? Or did you make them yourself?











Fly Fishing Rod Tube Holder - Etsy


This Garage Storage item by HintBMO has 55 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Coatesville, PA. Listed on Nov 19, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Stored horizontal on a T-Track which allo to adjust height based on configuration …. First I hear about dropping. Will need to check it out. I’ll see if I can find a pic somewhere


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I wonder if they are too far apart! This was built by my father in law


----------



## Seaturkey (10 mo ago)

I kept mine up on the wall with a little command strip hook. Probably really bad long term as they would droop, but I haven’t noticed any issues yet.
Moved and don’t think I will be putting them up like this again. Probably get something with more support for the tip as well


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

No horizontal storage for me. If they're not in a rod rack in the boat, they are in their tubes in my rod cabinet, along with reels and some tackle storage.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine are stored horizontally. A couple of them are one piece rods so I don't have much of a choice


----------



## flyfishingod (Aug 10, 2021)

I finally got around to making a rod rack using materials my dad had left from building his workbench. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. The only cost was $8 for some screws and about 2 hours of sanding, assembling, and mounting. I would like to eventually stain them to better match my furniture.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

flyfishingod said:


> Do any of y'all keep your fly rods in/on a horizontal rack? I have an empty wall that I would like to put my rods on so I don't have to break them down every time I store them. I have heard it can be bad for the blank but I wasn't sure if that were true all the time or only if the rod rack was not set up properly. If anyone has done anything cool or wants to show off their quiver drop a photo.


I have a slot wall in the non-A/C garage, in central FL.
4 pegs does the trick even with fiberglass blanks. Tucks up close to the ceiling and out of the way from potential damage. Spinning rods are standing in the corner and get bumped all the time. 
Hang the PP up there as well.


----------

